# Scrollbar erzwingen, Firefox macht noch eine vertikale Scrollbar dazu...



## aTa (23. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
also der Titel ist etwas blöd aber ich weiss nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben kann.
Mein Problem ist folgendes und zwar ist beim IE ja immer eine Scrollbar vorhanden, beim Firefox aber nicht, der blendet Sie ja nur ein wenn er zuviel Content auf der Seite hat und scrollen muss.
Ich hab nun im Bodytag mit folgendem Code die Scrollbar erzwungen.

```
<body style="overflow:scroll">
```

Im Firefox macht er aber zusätzlich eine vertikale Scrollbar dazu was aber total schlecht ist, weiss jemand wie ich das umgehen kann oder ob es eine bessere Lösung gibt?
Danke schonmal.
Hier der LINK


----------



## Gumbo (23. Dezember 2004)

Wieso sollte die Bildlaufleiste immer eingeblendet sein? Ich finde es eigendlich ganz gut, dass der Firefox sie nur bei Bedarf einblendet.


----------



## aTa (23. Dezember 2004)

Nee des Problem ist ja dass wenn die Seite in das Browserfenster reinpasst keine Scrollbar da ist wenn aber mehr Content kommt, wird auch die Scrollbar eingeblendet und die Webseite springt nach links und das sieht blöd aus...


----------



## Budman (23. Dezember 2004)

Dann bau Dir zur Not ein Konstrukt außenrum.

Ein div mit scroll, innendrin ein div ohne scroll, mit Breite 97%. Dann sollte bei Einstellung auf _overflow auto_ auch der scrollbalken nur für up/down erscheinen.


----------



## aTa (23. Dezember 2004)

Ich will doch net die ganze Seite umbauen... gibts net etwas besseres....


----------



## redlama (23. Dezember 2004)

Also Du könntest der Seite eine Höhe von 101% geben, dass könnte helfen.
Aber ich würde es so lassen. Wer mit dem Firefox surft, der weiß um solche Eigenschaften - Du hast schließlich nicht die einzige Seite, bei der das passiert - und findet sich damit ab. Ich finde es auch gur, das der FF den Scrollbar nicht immer zeigt. Und wen es stört, der wird sicher nicht mit dem FF surfen, sonder den IE nutzen.
Also wie gesagt, ich würde es lassen!

redlama


----------



## aTa (23. Dezember 2004)

Nee hab vorgaben... Aber ich habs nun mit der Höhe von 101% gemacht


----------



## Gumbo (23. Dezember 2004)

Wer legt denn solche Vorgaben fest? Das ist eine, soweit ich weiß, Mozilla-eigene Verhaltensweise und kein Fehldarstellung deiner Webseite.


----------



## aTa (23. Dezember 2004)

Mein Chef, wenn er meint das Springen der Webseite sieht  aus und ich soll ne Lösung dafür finden dann kann ich Ihm sicher net sagen, oh naja des is beim Firefox so...da kann man nix machen...
Ich hab auch nie gesagt dass es n Fehler auf der Webseite ist, ich wollte diesen unschönen Effekt einfach nur verhindern.


----------



## redlama (23. Dezember 2004)

Also ich finde diesen Effekt alles andere als "unschön", ...
Aber Du kannst Deinem Chef ja mal einen lieben Gruß bestellen, dass solche Effekte gewollt sind!
ansonsten kann es Dir übrigens passieren, das jemand nur die eigenene Browserspezifischen Stylesheets erlaubt und dann die 101% nutzlos sein dürften!

redlama


----------



## Gumbo (23. Dezember 2004)

Ich finde den von dir hervorgerufenen Effekt wesentlich unschöner.


----------



## xxenon (23. Dezember 2004)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich finde den von dir hervorgerufenen Effekt wesentlich unschöner.



Ich möchte mich dem gerne anschließen.

Außerdem ist der Effekt doch nicht der gleiche, da die Scrollbar bei einer Höhe von 101% ja nicht mehr inaktiv ist (vgl. Internet Explorer).


An deiner Stelle würde ich eher die Scrollleiste bei Internet Explorer ausblenden als beim Firefox eine einzublenden.

MfG.


----------



## redlama (23. Dezember 2004)

xxenon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]An deiner Stelle würde ich eher die Scrollleiste bei Internet Explorer ausblenden als beim Firefox eine einzublenden.[...]


Nichts für Ungut, aber das finde ich genauso blöd. Ob ich nun den IE oder den FF manipuliere ist im Endeffekt egal, ...

redlama


----------



## xxenon (23. Dezember 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nichts für Ungut, aber das finde ich genauso blöd. Ob ich nun den IE oder den FF manipuliere ist im Endeffekt egal, ...
> 
> redlama



Naja, das ist natürlich Geschmackssache...

Darum habe ich ja auch *eher* geschrieben  ^^.

Ich persönlich finde es eben sinnvoller, dem Body ein overflow:auto zu verpassen als ein height:101%.

MfG. xxenon


----------



## redlama (23. Dezember 2004)

xxenon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Ich persönlich finde es eben sinnvoller, dem Body ein overflow:auto zu verpassen als ein height:101%.[...]


Da schließe ich mich gerne an, jedoch war die Frage, wie man den Scrollbar im FF erzwingen kann und es würde mich doch sehr stark wundern, wenn das mit "overflow:auto" gehen würde! ^^

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## xxenon (23. Dezember 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da schließe ich mich gerne an, jedoch war die Frage, wie man den Scrollbar im FF erzwingen kann und es würde mich doch sehr stark wundern, wenn das mit "overflow:auto" gehen würde! ^^
> 
> redlama :suspekt:




lol

ich glaube, es ist selbstverständlich, dass man damit die Scrollbar im Internet Explorer ausblenden kann und nicht im Mozilla ein.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Dezember 2004)

Mach einfach 

```
<style type="text/css">
body{ 
  overflow:auto;
  overflow: -moz-scrollbars-vertical;
}      
</style>
</head>
<body>
...
</body>
```
dann sollte der Firefox nur einen Scrollbar einblenden...

ciao


----------

